# Fox flux strap mod



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got a flux for 50 today. I noticed the rear straps dig a little into my ears.
After some investigation I noticed that the adjustment controls have strap slots in them but not being used.
So I unthreaded the straps and re threaded rear strap to go through both 
Slots. It's a little trick I used a sharp dental pick to catch the end to pull it through.














The helmet feels way more secure and now the straps don't dig in my ears!!!
Awesome ! Now to wait for 3 inches of forecasted rain to stop..


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I like that. I have two more mods for the Fox Flux.

I safety wired the visor , because it pops off easily if you hit low hanging branches. 
I am in the developing stage of gluing nylon ties to the FRONT straps. Why you ask? You may notice that on this helmet, the front straps are right in the windstream, and make a lot of noise just a few mm from your ear. I have curved them in closer to my sideburns by a few mm to make the wind noise go away.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Noisy yes! But I figure if its whistling I'm working hard..
I am going to keep am eye on my visor , they are a little flimsy. But I'd rather it ripped off than getting hung up on a tree branch by it. Velcro maybe??


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I am so doing this! I had to adjust the straps for like 20min to get them to not hit me it he ear and this would have solved it all.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

So much more comfortable...A little tricky to pull it through though...
Cheers


----------



## Faulker479 (Mar 30, 2012)

Uh, why wasn't this done at the factory???? I actually was starting to not like the helmet as much. this was awesome.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Some reason I felt it less comfortable this way than how it came so I reverted back. I might try it again some day, but my helmet is comfortable now.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

chef7734 said:


> Some reason I felt it less comfortable this way than how it came so I reverted back. I might try it again some day, but my helmet is comfortable now.


Every bodies head is different .. 
Btw I thought I was the only chef### on the forum)


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn I wish this worked on the fox striker. It looks like the ends are glued in place on the striker.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Good work OP, great thinking, i must say i ditched my flux, the strap system is very poorly designed, prob the worst on the market, the visor is very flimsy, its a heavy lid, poor padding infact its imo a very over rated helmet, i switched to the 661 recon and will never go back, the build quality between the two is night and day.
If you can get the flux feelin ok for you, well done n half your luck.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks the 661 one was my other choice , but i ended getting my flux for 50$ so..
If i recall the 661 has the same kind of ratchets?
I dont my flimsy visor, i rather it come off it gets snagged on a branch or something. I did reaaly like the 661 thou.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Tone's said:


> Good work OP, great thinking, i must say i ditched my flux, the strap system is very poorly designed, prob the worst on the market,


I agree. I don't know how they've sold so many of them. I dealt with mine for a year until I got rid of it. This might have helped, I had the same issue with the straps and my ears.


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

92gli said:


> I agree. I don't know how they've sold so many of them. I dealt with mine for a year until I got rid of it. This might have helped, I had the same issue with the straps and my ears.


Agreed. I returned the Flux because I couldn't get the straps to fit comfortably. I know helmets are a personal thing but I've always gotten any helmet I've tried to work in some way or another. Till the Flux. It was amazingly uncomfortable and unforgiving.
I was looking for a helmet with some extra support in the rear. Wound up getting a POC Trabec Race. It wound up being the most comfortable helmet I've ever used.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Reelchef67 said:


> I just got a flux for 50 today. I noticed the rear straps dig a little into my ears.
> After some investigation I noticed that the adjustment controls have strap slots in them but not being used.
> So I unthreaded the straps and re threaded rear strap to go through both
> Slots. It's a little trick I used a sharp dental pick to catch the end to pull it through.
> ...


So from what I heard, the first year they were out they came threaded like you suggest, but it was a patent infringment on Bell, so this was their fix.

Thread it through for the win.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I see what you did here, but I threaded mine differently. Looking at the plastic piece, my instinct was to thread the strap through the two long, narrow slots at the end of each piece... otherwise, what are they there for? What other purpose could they possibly serve?


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's how I routed my straps, as described above. This seemed to make the most sense to me, given the slots in the plastic pieces.


----------



## shephurd (Jun 18, 2013)

i just received my fox flux in the mail, how would i go about threading the straps through the plastic piece since the straps are uniform with no ends.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

The side of the helmet straps with the "female" end of the buckle should have two loose strap ends. You'll need to undo that side and "unthread" it back through the helmet, then rethread it back through the slots in the plastic piece. Just make notes or take a photo of how everything threads back if it looks too confusing.


----------



## Dimon Hell (Jul 12, 2013)

*brokebike*, thanks for your tip!
I've noticed that strap slots, only when i do "mod" from first post! 
So i've "restraped" my helmet in your way. Probably those slots are ment for that. Now everything is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I have a Fox Striker, which I assume could be modded in the same way. I'll have to have a look.


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

Confirmed. The mod worked fine on the Striker.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

F-Bomb said:


> Confirmed. The mod worked fine on the Striker.


Can you take a pic of where you routed the straps on the striker. I don't see any slots like the pics of the flux.

I only see the button for adjustment.

--
Stephen


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

I do not have a picture of this specific part, but the attachment system of my Striker looks identical to that of Reelchef67 (the OP) and brokebike, i.e. different from yours. Not sure why this is...


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

F-Bomb said:


> I do not have a picture of this specific part, but the attachment system of my Striker looks identical to that of Reelchef67 (the OP) and brokebike, i.e. different from yours. Not sure why this is...


dunno.. maybe they changed them. i bought my helmet last year and it says it was made in 2011 on the sticker inside it.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just got a Stryker off of Canadian cartel
It has a different set of buckles . I have not worn it yet it is my " back up" helmet. It does look like some strap mod might be useful but have not done it yet..


----------



## NorCalRider76 (Jul 11, 2012)

This mod totally transforms the flux helmet...this is the third lid I've owned, and I kinda regretted the purchase. I've never had a lid that felt right, and was pretty much stuck with this one because i didnt want to go spend more money on another helmet that would most likely feel like sh!t too. After rerouting the straps, it feels like a whole new lid and I didn't have to spend a dime! +rep for the op....


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I always reroute my Fox Flux straps. What I mean is, I have done this for at least six Fluxes- mine, my boys', a friend's.. Fits better for sure..


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

my lid kept tilting forward/down which isn't a problem ascending but def annoying descending, adjusting the straps reduced it but couldn't completely get rid of it. Didn't even see those slots!!! After this mod it's rock solid.


----------

